#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Hoe laat moet jij je nest uit??

## Mathijs

Voor de klus, voor het werk, of zelf de kids. 
Hoe laat gaat bij jou wekker?

Ik: zie postijd (=aanwezig op werk)

(de vroegste wint een cdtje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## jakobjan

6.45  :Smile: 

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## lifesound

afhankelijk van de job die dag.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## DJ_Snaky

!!! ja het is vacantie !!!
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8343

ikke om 6:25 ask moet gaan werken

<center>groeten *DJ Snaky*
</center>

----------


## base

ik mag alle dagen uitslapen
base<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Joost van Ens

Tja , die cd zal ik niet winnen, gezien het tijdstip van de eerste post. Het komt nl vaker voor dat ik om die tijd ga slapen, dan opsta.

Maar vanaf een uur of 11 's morgens ben ik meestal wel bereikbaar.

groeten

----------


## DJRenz

Ligt er aan of er een klus staat maar anders moet ik om 07.00 op om optijd op kantoor te zijn

I love the pioneer CDJ 800

----------


## Max

Normaal gesproken omstreeks 07.00.

----------


## musicjohn

Wekker.. wat is dat??? <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## base

en wekker is een alarmklok <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
base

----------


## Roeltej

Doordeweeks om 6.15... kga alleen iets te laat naar bed, en kom dan ook nog moeilijk in slaap...

Ben op et moment ook echt heel de dag gaar...

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## Fritz

elke dag 5:30 behalve op zondag. Ik heb nog steeds een krantenwijk naast m'n 50-urige werkweek <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Die ga ik dit jaar waarschijnlijk nog wel lozen...

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## FiëstaLj

7.30 sta ik op 

in het weekend ben ik dan vaak nog niet thuis..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Dj Jasper

Ik moet om 7 uur op , om vervolgens bijna 3 kwartier te fietsen door weer en wind! naar school waar ik om half negen weer door mag pitten in de eerste les <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>


greetzzzzzzzzzzzz Dj jasper

----------


## Dr. Edie

Mmm... ik kan lekker uitslapen: om 10:30 - 11:00 uur sta ik op, en s'avonds wel al om 1 of 2 uur naar bed, niet dat ik dan moe ben ofzo, maar m'n ouders gaan dan naar bed, ga 'k ook maar... :-(

If you want something, just call Dr. Edie!

----------


## DjJeroen

8 uur me bed uit, 9 uur op de zaak  :Smile: !

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Roland

"Hoe laat gaat de wekker"

NIET

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## mp3joeri

op school of werk dagen om 6:30 en in de vakanties niet, maar dan wordt het meestal een uur of 12 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> maarja dan ga ik ook om 3 uur pas me nest in :Smile:

----------


## pieterjan

uu om 8.30 moet om 10.00 uur beginnen op de zaak dus dan heb ik tijd zat.

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## LJ Gerrit

De dagen dat ik op kantoor werk gaat om 05.30 uur de wekker, 06.15 in de auto want om 08.00 uur wordt ik verwacht op kantoor.
Als ik "on the road" ben verschilt het van 06.00 tot 09.00 uur, ben dan niet voor 20.30 uur thuis.

In het weekend tracht ik uit te slapen, maar met 2 kinderen wordt dat moeilijk.

MAXXYZ-------Seeing is believing

----------


## MSSS

doordeweeks als ik naar school moet sta ik om half 8 op en lig ik om 1 uur in me bed in de vak sta ik om 12 uur op en lig ik gemiddeld half 6 in me bed ( sóchtends)

oleole ik heb EV  :Smile:

----------


## axs

Mijn wekker is net afgelopen...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Net als Axs: net m'n bed uit. Om 23.00 bij BeachPop aanwezig om kistjes te duwen.

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Maandag ochtend, zometeen wordt iedereen weer wakker.

Ik kom net thuis...
Festivalletje gebroken.
Nog 3 daagjes en dan gaat deze jongen lekker met vakantie...



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ben net wakker na 20 uur slapen: eindelijk vakantie!

Maar als ik op de efteling wordt verwaht gaat bij mij om 8.00 de wekker, anders is het volledig variabel, afhankelijk van de klus, maar meestal lig ik dan pas in bed op de tijd waarop anders mijn wekker gaat.

Ralph

----------


## Booster

Op de maandag, dinsdag en woensdag is't 6 uur ('s ochtends) dat ik wakker mag worden.
op donderdag, vrijdag en zaterdag mag 'k in m'n handen knijpen als ik er om die tijd al in lig.

Heleen

naar hè, die groene vlekjes voor je ogen.

----------


## som

door de week om ongeveer 6.30[V]

en als ik moet draaien probeer ik de volgende dag wat bij te tanken.
dit lukt niet altijd, bijvoorbeeld bij het klusje van 10 mei was ik om 5.00 thuis , en om 6.30 werd ik besprongen door de oudste 2 van onze drie kinderen[|)]
tja want 11 mei is moederdag :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

Op zaterdag om 6 uur s'ochtends eruit (en om 1 uur s'middags er weer in).
Doordeweeks en op zondag staat de wekker uit.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

6:30 en daar heeft de rest van mij af en toe nogwel eens wat problemen mee  :Big Grin: . Zeker na een volledig weekend klussen wil de aandacht in de collegezaal nogwel eens verschuiven naar de binnenkant van m'n oogleden [:I]

----------


## beyma

Het programma "Lagerhuis" van de VARA is weer begonnen,dus 36 weken lang,elke zaterdag morgen om 04:00 opstaan om om 05:00 van het NOB weg te rijden richting Amsterdam,waar dan iedereen nog op straat slenterd richting een warm bedje :Frown:  
de rest van de week varieerd tussen 00:00 en 24:00,het is maar net welk programma ik moet plaatsen/breken, op een normale dag is het gewoon van 08:00 tot 16:30 werken,maar dat komt zelden voor.
Interieurbouw klussen bij "Holland Casino" moeten we beginnen om 02:00,dat is pas echt een kl*te tijd ! 

Had ik maar een vak moeten leren!!!!

Martijn

----------


## Merijndj

ik moet elke werkdag om ongeveer 6.45 eruit..... om 7.25 (ongeveer) weg met de auto... om om 7.50 op werk te zitten of op vrijdag om 7.45 weg en om 8.30 op school....

----------


## sis

net thuis, ik mag van mijn vrouw zolang slapen als ik wil

heb ik geluk of niet  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## timescape

Om uur of 8 is toch meestal wel vroeg genoeg. 
Op zich is dit geen verkeerde tijd natuurlijk, maar als je pas om 7 uur terug bent van Schiphol, waar je ene R. de Ridder net afgezet hebt, omdat hij WEL naar Plasa kan gaan, is dit toch wel vroeg !  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

aaaaaah .... net m'n beddie uit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pro`d`user

Goedemorgen allemaal....*gaap* (werd ik nu maar pas wakker)
Ik zit nog gewoon op de middelbare school dus voor mij gaat de wekker
doordeweeks om 7.45 behalve op woensdag dan kom ik er pas om 10.30 uit.
En in het weekend sta ik meestal uurtje of 10-11 op

----------


## Klaaske

ach da zie ik wel als ik zin heb in school...
en als ik zin heb dan is het om 7 uur uit bed  :Frown:

----------


## BAJ productions

helaas moet ik smorgens er rond een uur of 7 uit 
vakantie rond een uur of 2 smidags

groetjes 
bas

----------


## MatthiasB

bah nu ik men stage bij aed en alc doe moet ik om 6 uur men nest uit en dan 2 uur op een veel te koude of overvolle trein zitten maar jah tis voor de goede zaak  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben zelf nog schoolgaand  :Frown:  en woon nog redelijk ver weg fietse van mijn school (km-tje of 6...7...) Voor het eerste uur uiterlijk 6:50 op. Bale man! [xx(]

Mzzl,
Jurjen

----------


## DeMennooos

Behalve adem halen moet ik niets, en zelfs dat is nog uit eigen vrije wil!

Maar dat varieert. Tussen 4h en 8h30.

----------


## Carl

En kakken dan, ook vrijwillig?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja
Maar kies er toch voor om geen bruine broek op te lopen.
Kijk toch weer een keuze  :Wink:

----------


## Carl

Dan kies je er toch ook voor om te ademen?
By the way, lijkt me ook wel de meest voor de hand liggende keuze, maar volgens mij krijg je geen bekeuring als je er mee ophoudt?

----------


## Dj_DR

k ga om 6:40 eruit. dan eten enz. en dan naar school.

----------


## Klaaske

ach ik eet nooit s'morgens... ben om 12 uur meestal klaar met school
en dan loop ik meestal door naar de Pizza Hut of de Mac  :Smile:

----------


## Mathijs

jaja morgen is het weer zo ver:

5 uur er uit. onmenselijk dit!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:dan loop ik meestal door naar de Pizza Hut of de Mac



Dan moet je een intensieve dag hebben, wil je het om dat uur door je strot krijgen  :Big Grin: 

btw, DJ DR, ken k je nie ergens van???
Misschien mede-TC-lid bij mij op school?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Nja, welkom op het forum dan maar, hè.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> jaja morgen is het weer zo ver:
> 
> 5 uur er uit. onmenselijk dit!



Goedemorgen Mathijs!

Zal ik dan nu om dit onmenselijk uur maar eens aflossing van wacht doen!

BTW : Ik moet er nu NIET uit... lekker slapen tot... (laat)

----------


## lifesound

17u13 ... mooi uur vandaag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj_DR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> btw, DJ DR, ken k je nie ergens van???
> Misschien mede-TC-lid bij mij op school? 
> 
> Nja, welkom op het forum dan maar, hè.



JAAAAAA!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] goooooohhhhhhh da ik jou hier tegenkom!!! LOL

----------


## shure-fan

ik moet om 04:00 uur van m'n bed af, om 4:30 fietsen naar me werk dik 20 km heen,

binnenkort een brommertje kopen, kan ik tenminste nog een uur blijven liggen.

----------


## iggi_c

ik door de week om 6.45

----------

